# Pills to force miscarriage



## julesmw

Have any of you gone this route? I was given eight pills - I'm supposed to insert four at night, then four the next night, and supposedly you will pass everything in the following 48 hours. Its supposed to work 60-70% of the time. I don't have a name of the medicine, because they are separated into little packets at the doctor's office. 

Hoping someone had experience and an opinion.


----------



## Kasey84

So sorry that you have to go through this Julesmw. 

Could the medications be Misoprostol (AKA Cytotec)? I had to use Misoprostol to induce my missed miscarriage. 

My experience with this medication was quite difficult. It took 16 pills to work for me and I experienced some pretty intense contractions, along with a fever. I was given all the pills within a 10 hour period while being monitored at the hospital. I did pass everything within 24 hourse. Please keep in mind though that everyone's experience is different. A friend of mine also had to take this medication and had no problems (aside from the expected emotional impact). I guess there could be a lot of factors that might play a part in how someone's body will react to the medication (like how far along in the pregnancy). 

I would suggest having someone with you after taking the medication. Having support/help is important. Also, it might help to take something for pain. Did your dr. prescribe any pain medication? 

Hopefully some others can offer advice/opinions.


----------



## aliss

Sounds like Cytotec/misoprostol. I took it at 9+4 weeks (no heart beat the week before). I felt normal and 3 days later, lots of bleeding and the sac. It was painless. Big hugs :hugs: It was the right decision for us.


----------



## VGirl

I had a natural miscarriage but I wouldn't be able to do it without prescription meds for pain. 2 Percocets made me numb. I felt the contractions even though it seemed somewhat hazy but my I was able to stay calm. Also, walking helped me a lot, just couldn't stay put. 
I hope it goes as painlessly for you as possible!


----------



## julesmw

I'm seven weeks today. Hubby wants me to take them this weekend when he's off work. 

I've had one D&C and two natural mc's -one at 5w5d, one at 9w4d. I've never taken the pills before. My doctor said it will probably be weeks before I start to mc because of how the u/s looked and where my numbers are at. I have never had to wait even a week, so I don't want to go through that. I just want it over. 

Thank you for letting me know your experiences. I hope it works for me.


----------



## scarlett8686

Misoprostol didn't work for me... Had four tablets inserted on Monday (800mg, vaginally) and another four tables (800mg) yesterday... Have no cramps, no bleeding, nothing... Now I've come to terms with my loss, I don;t want to carry something dead in me anymore...


----------



## Hope39

Jules if your hubby wants to be with you, I would prob take first lot tomorrow lunch in hope that it gets things moving over the weekend

I've never taken them, they scare me so I did 4 natural mc and a D&C for 5th

Xx


----------



## julesmw

Hope39 - did any of your natural mc's take weeks to happen? And did anything trigger them, or did you just eventually start bleeding?


----------



## Hope39

Jules, there is a sticky at top of loss section, recurrent miscarriage thread. Drop in sometime, lots of support and knowledge re recurrent mc testing etc

Xx


----------



## julesmw

I started spotting brown today. I'm wondering if I should even start taking the pills or if I should wait and see if this goes on its own. I so hope this is going to happen earlier than my dr. thought!


----------



## Hope39

Jules I suppose they did, history as follows:

No1 - u/s at 12w showed baby had died at 6w, started bleeding day after u/s
No2 - u/s at 12w showed baby had dies at 6w, started bleeding day after u/s
No3 - u/s at 6w, heartbeat, by 9w all symptoms disappear so get a scan, baby had dies just after 6w, I started bleeding at 10w
No4 - u/s at 6w, only measured 4-5w, started bleeding at 7w
No5 - u/s at 7w, heartbeat, furthest I had got with a heart beat, only survived another couple days, by 9w no heartbeat so D&C next day!

If you have started spotting that could be a good sign, Howe we I had spotting with the first at 8w and still took til 12w for proper mc to start

Xx


----------



## julesmw

Hope39 - I'm so happy for you expecting again. You've been through so much sadness. Thank you for sharing. 

Well, I have a few days to decide. I hope this turns into something more so I can feel comfortable letting nature take its course. Can you tell I'm a little leary about taking these pills? :wacko:


----------



## Hope39

Ha ha, I wish I was!!!! Can't believe I not noticed it says expecting still, I need to change it, sadly I'm not pregnant yet

Xx


----------



## Hope39

I wouldn't want to take them either tbh, I read to many bad stories about them, brown spotting is a good sign, I started spotting on a wed eve withy 3rd mc but it took till sat eve for it to properly start

I absolutely can't cope with natural mc anymore, I lost 5 pints of blood with one of them thought I was dying, I went green/yellow!!

The mc I had at 7w was just like a period, so much easier to cope with

Xx


----------



## julesmw

Oh I'm sorry! I was smiling in my heart when I saw it saying you were. I hope your sweet little one comes soon. [-o&lt;


----------



## julesmw

Well, I won't need the pills. The bleeding picked up this morning and the cramping started and continued until I passed everything. So glad my body handled this so well. Small silver lining in my big gray cloud.


----------

